# Installare Windows dopo Linux

## theRealMorpheu5

Ho questo problema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3118115.html#3118115

In pratica l'installer di Windows rileva correttamente tutte le partizioni che ho sul mio HD ma, quando vado a dirgli di installarsi nella partizione 5 (hda6, la seconda sull'estesa), mi dice semplicemente che "Per installare Windows XP nella partizione selezionata, è necessario poter aggiungere file di avvio nel seguente disco: [BLAH] Tuttavia, questo disco non contiene una partizione compatibile con Windows XP" e poi mi propone di cancellare partizioni esistenti per crearne di compatibili...

... dunque, qualche idea in proposito?

----------

## cloc3

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ho questo problema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3118115.html#3118115
> 
> In pratica l'installer di Windows rileva correttamente tutte le partizioni che ho sul mio HD ma, quando vado a dirgli di installarsi nella partizione 5 (hda6, la seconda sull'estesa), mi dice semplicemente che "Per installare Windows XP nella partizione selezionata, è necessario poter aggiungere file di avvio nel seguente disco: [BLAH] Tuttavia, questo disco non contiene una partizione compatibile con Windows XP" e poi mi propone di cancellare partizioni esistenti per crearne di compatibili...
> 
> ... dunque, qualche idea in proposito?

 

Sono d'accordo con te.

Installare win dopo lin è difficilissimo. Io mi incastro ogni volta, perché mi dimentico quello che era successo prima.

Mi pare che le partizioni preparate in linux, vfat o ntfs che siano, non risultano utilizzabili.

Bisogna cancellare la partizione con il disco di installazione di windows, affinchè appaia come spazio libero (incrociando le dita che lui riformatti solo quello) e sperare in Dio.

Credo che il concetto sia che windows si installa solo dentro uno spazio libero, non sopra una partizione precedente.

----------

## bender86

Windows non ha bisogno di inserire i suoi file di avvio in una partizione primaria?

----------

## Lestaat

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Windows non ha bisogno di inserire i suoi file di avvio in una partizione primaria?

 

il problema sono i file di istallazione.

Ne viene scritto uno nella MBR e poi sul primo disco primario che trova per poi far partire l'installazione su una partizione apposita.

Purtroppo non c'è modo di aggirare il problema credo perchè l'install decide autonomamente dove "appoggiare" i files di installazione. Puoi provare a vedere se c'è un modo per indirizzare tali files direttamente sul sito microsoft.

----------

## rivent

non vorrei sbagliare, ma credo che win si possa installare solo su partizioni primarie e segnate con bootable. 

Tu vuoi installarlo su hda5 che è estesa...

----------

## fctk

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Windows_after_Gentoo

----------

## cloc3

 *fctk wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Windows_after_Gentoo

 

Forse sbaglio, ma questo howto non tocca il problema del post.

Lì si discute del bootlader, mentre qui il problema è l'installazione. Il fatto cioè che, misteriosamente, windows installerebbe solo in uno spazio vuoto e non su una partizione precedentemente preparata (per quanto vuota), creando evidente smarrimento nel malcapitato che deve fidarsi dell'installer.

Ma attendiamo ansiosi theRealMorpheu5 che ci dica come gli è andata  :Smile: 

----------

## fctk

in effetti l'howto non l'ho manco letto, però conoscevo la sua esistenza e il titolo mi pareva consono all'argomento di questo thread, quindi, speranzoso, l'ho linkato...

----------

## ema92

1) windows si DEVE per forza installare in una partizione primaria /dev/hda5 è una partizione logica...è logico che ti dice che nn è compatibile con xp

2) alla partizione prescelta per xp deve essere attivato il flag bootable

3) procurati una live per ripristinare grub dopo l'installazione.

----------

## bender86

 *ema92 wrote:*   

> 1) windows si DEVE per forza installare in una partizione primaria /dev/hda5 è una partizione logica...è logico che ti dice che nn è compatibile con xp

 Credo (credo) sia possibile installarlo su una partizione logica, ma, come ho detto prima, almeno i suoi file di avvio devono trovarsi su una partizione primaria, che deve ovviamente essere formattata in fat/ntfs. Di fatto la situazione non è molto diversa, serve una partizione primaria per windows.

 *ema92 wrote:*   

> 2) alla partizione prescelta per xp deve essere attivato il flag bootable

 Questo finché usi il bootloader di windows.

----------

## Danilo

Confermo che windows debba scrivere qualcosa sulla prima partizione.

E non parlo del loader che va in mbr.

Se debba installarsi sulla primaria o puo' andare sulla logica non lo so, ma per alcuni files (mi sembra sia il file di configurazione del boot) VUOLE accedere alla prima partizione.

Non a caso la mia prima partizione e' sempre una fat32...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Grazie a tutti dei suggerimenti ma alla fine ho desistito e ho ripartizionato mettendo Windows in hda1 e Linux a seguire.

Comunque resto inalberato per ciò, so di gente che ce l'ha fatta senza difficoltà alcuna... uffa...

----------

## Nuitari

anchio ho messo windows nella prima e linux a seguire, perche' windows vuole la prima partizione primaria

Non so se dico una fesseria, ma ho sentito di gente che l'ha installato anche in altre pero' credo usasse una sorta di programma o utility in modo tale da far vedere le partizioni in altra maniera anche se di fatto non lo erano...esiste qualcosa del genere o e' una bufala? :O

----------

## Danilo

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se dico una fesseria, ma ho sentito di gente che l'ha installato anche in altre pero' credo usasse una sorta di programma o utility in modo tale da far vedere le partizioni in altra maniera anche se di fatto non lo erano...esiste qualcosa del genere o e' una bufala? :O

 

Un mio collega per usare windows e linux dice al bios  di nascondere e far riapparire il primo hard disk. Per me sarebbe una rottura ma lui dice che sta bene cosi'

So che e' possibile far nascondere una partizione allo startup, forse mettendo un programmillo su MBR, ma non so dire di piu: ho preferito evitare marchingegni strani.

----------

## bender86

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> So che e' possibile far nascondere una partizione allo startup, forse mettendo un programmillo su MBR, ma non so dire di piu: ho preferito evitare marchingegni strani.

 Questo mi sembra che lo possano fare grub o lilo.

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> Non so se dico una fesseria, ma ho sentito di gente che l'ha installato anche in altre pero' credo usasse una sorta di programma o utility in modo tale da far vedere le partizioni in altra maniera anche se di fatto non lo erano...esiste qualcosa del genere o e' una bufala? :O

 Sono sicuro che win2000 e win98 si possano installare su qualsiasi partizione primaria, non necessariamente la prima. Magari vuole la prima partizione primaria che riconosce (fat o ntfs), se prima ce ne sono una o due con qualche id strano non le considera (nel mio caso hda1 era /boot).

----------

## Ic3M4n

io sul portatile ho windows su hda2. hda1 è dedicata alla /boot di gentoo. l'installazione l'ho fatta nel solito modo, prima win e poi gentoo, anche se ogni tanto win ha bisogno di un ringiovimento e quindi livecd e riscrittura dell'MBR

----------

## Lestaat

La difficoltà non è installare Windows su una partizione diversa dalla prima o magari anche una partizione logica.

Per fare questo è sufficiente scegliere tale partizione durante l'installazione....

il problema è installarlo TEMPORALMENTE dopo linux.

Il cd di installazione deve infatti copiare i file per l'operazione in una partizione primaria e la scelta di questa non è a carico dell'utente ma se la sceglie da solo il cd.

Ora....se l'hd n°1 ha una partizione primaria di qualche tipo il cd sceglierà di mettere i files di installazione sulla prima partizione primaria che trova (o in alternativa il primo spazio non partizionato se non trova partizioni primarie su nessun disco), se poi questa partizione è già in uso da un qualche file system l'installer di windows va in errore.

Quindi se si vuole Windows su una partizione logica sull'hd n°99 della vostra macchina dovete avere obbligatoriamente una partizione primaria di almeno 10 Mb libera prima di qualsiasi altra partizione primaria.

Questo ovviamente è quanto ho capito leggendo la doc di windows.

----------

## Danilo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per fare questo è sufficiente scegliere tale partizione durante l'installazione....
> 
> il problema è installarlo TEMPORALMENTE dopo linux.
> ...

 

Questo farebbe combaciare le diverse versioni che sono state date. Io di per certo avevo la prima partizione in ext3, non ricordo se c'era qualche primaria in fat32/ntfs.

Ic3M4n hai installato win prima o dopo di linux?

----------

## Lestaat

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo farebbe combaciare le diverse versioni che sono state date. Io di per certo avevo la prima partizione in ext3, non ricordo se c'era qualche primaria in fat32/ntfs.
> 
> Ic3M4n hai installato win prima o dopo di linux?

 

Una piccola correzione a quanto ho scritto:

Non è importante che la prima partizione primaria sia "libera" ma è necessario che sia un file system Win-compatibile. quindi ntfs o fat con almeno 8Mb circa liberi

----------

